# observe bees is super slow motion



## MNS1974

I made this 2 minutes super slow motion bee film. Please check it out and feel free to post the link anywhere you like. Thank you for watching it. 

http://vimeo.com/michaelsutton/honeybee


----------



## Tjsegla

That was quite impressive


----------



## JustinH

I record my bees in slo mo all the time with my iPhone 5s. Watching them slowed down you realize how clumsy they are. They are always bumping into each other. Falling on their backs. When mine come in for a landing, they almost always hit their head against the hive body before trying the landing again (bee concussions?). Fun to watch!


----------



## sqkcrk

MNS1974 said:


> I made this 2 minutes super slow motion bee film. Please check it out and feel free to post the link anywhere you like. Thank you for watching it.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/michaelsutton/honeybee


Nice, but I can't read that fast. Maybe you could edit it so the text stays visible a little bit longer?


----------



## Phoebee

Dang, I've been window shopping Photron cameras. After visiting their website they kept popping up ads here on Beesource for me. But it was hopeless ... the $70k price tag makes me swoon.

I can slow down 60 Hz HD about a factor of ten using my processing software, but that's hardly the same thing. I'd love to have an intermediate speed camera (one was funded thru Kickstarter last year, but I think even that one will be over $5k). For now, if my consulting business needs high speed video, I'll have to rent. Or subcontract to you.


----------



## Phoebee

I don't suppose you have a thermal imaging video camera. It turns out that bees are hot.

I can view mine at 9 frames a second, but my thermal imager only records stills. Bees taking off from the landing board can make an impressive streak.


----------



## minz

I am with Mark, leave the words up a little longer. I look at the pictures for about a second then go for the text. Maybe if the photography were a little crapier I could concentrate on the text?:lpf:


----------



## bbbthingmaker

The photography is great, but you jump around too much. Most beekeepers have more than a 2 second attention span.


----------



## sqkcrk

!!Squirrel!!


----------

